# agents?



## hedgehog1 (Sep 21, 2013)

hi.
Not sure if I'm allowed to write this,,,

Has anyone gone solo through the application process and can you let me know where you found out what to do and how it went? It seems a very daunting thing to do.

Of course the option is to engage an agent , but have read/heard a lot about people paying large sums of money and not getting the service. Is it OK to ask if anyone can recommend an agent who knows what they're doing and is reasonable?

Many thanks
Sarah


----------



## pb00 (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi Sarah

We have used an immigration lawyer and the process has been fairly simple and 'bump free' thus far. We are now waiting for our appointment with home affairs which should be May time then its up to HA for the pace of the visa. The binus is that should it take too long we can ask our lawyer to help speed the process which immigration practitioners cannot do, as far as I am aware.
Cost was extremely competitive with any other company etc.
PM for full details, not sure what we can disclose on the forum.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

No idea here. We did my husband's TR and PR solo and it went fine.... but we'd been married 10 years.....


----------

